# OT:Kobe & Cheerleader????



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

What's this I heard about Kobe and a Laker Girl? Am I the only one that heard about this?


----------



## BlazerFan22 (Jul 4, 2006)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> What's this I heard about Kobe and a Laker Girl? Am I the only one that heard about this?


Yes.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Please elaborate...this should be good


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

Just got back from the gym...........I know, I know, You are all asking,"HCP why are you going to the gym, you are so hot already!" Anyway......heard on the radio( 95.5 ) that some web site is reporting that a LakerGirl who was just let go is claiming that she had a thing going on with Kobe. It was in the background, and I'm not seeing it anywhere, so maybe it's BS! Didn't think much of it 'til I pulled into my driveway and my neighbor asked if I heard the same thing. Somebody find out! DaRizzle get to work down there boy! Hey maybe he knew this was gonna' break and that's the excuse for his crappy first half last night?


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

It's times like this that I wished I owned a Jewelry store near Kobe's house.


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

The site 95.5 quoted was less than reputable.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

The website they said reported it is the dirty .com (almost nude women on site)... and doing a search with google comes up with the same site.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Heard about it briefly on 95.5 this morning. They said her name was Vanessa or something -- same name as Kobe's wife. And she's trying to start up a talk show career or something, so I'm guessing she started this up to get her name known.
Doubt it's true, but I doubt Kobe's been a model citizen even since the Denver fling. Feel sorry mostly for his wife and kid. They don't deserve this.

Looks like another multi-million dollar ring is in order from Kobe.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

B_&_B said:


> This is the website that started the rumor.
> 
> http://www.thedirty.com


You might want to remove that link, B & B. It contains nudity and I'd hate to see you get suspended.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> Kobe and a Laker Girl?


Here's a photo of them together:










-Pop


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

MediaTakeOut (not known to ever report anything correctly) also has this up. If it was true, it would be spreading like wildfire. I'm sure it's just people wanting to get a rise out of nothing.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

Basel57 said:


> If it was true


Yeah, you're right. There's no way Kobe would cheat on his wife.

-Pop


----------



## Zybot (Jul 22, 2004)

:ttiwwp:


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Talkhard said:


> You might want to remove that link, B & B. It contains nudity and I'd hate to see you get suspended.


I don't see any nudity. And trust me, I looked.  Some near-nudity, of course, but no luck. 

Also: does it really matter how many women Kobe sleeps with? Does anyone who cares about his fidelity still think he's committed to his marriage?

This is like more evidence that the earth is round... *yawn*

Ed O.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

Man, where's the nudity? I looked, but can't find it!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

I dont believe this story at all but here she is...
http://www.nba.com/lakers/lakergirls/0708vanessa.html


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

SodaPopinski said:


> Yeah, you're right. There's no way Kobe would cheat on his wife.
> 
> -Pop


Right, because that's what I said. I'm talking about this specific story. If it was from a credible site, then it might have some merit. 

I understand you hate the Lakers, but please read things before posting.


----------



## The Professional Fan (Nov 5, 2003)

DaRizzle said:


> I dont believe this story at all but here she is...
> http://www.nba.com/lakers/lakergirls/0708vanessa.html


Not sure if it's my browser, but Vanessa has left the building. I clicked on the "Laker Girls" banner above and the link to her name is now dead as well. Hmmmmm....my hunch is that she's a star craving maniacal Southern California attention whore. The closest she's come to fame is being a Laker girl, and now that she was "fired" or whatever, she's lying about Kobe to get back in to the spot light.

However, I hope Kobe really did get it on with her. That's much more interesting.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Wow...it was working 5min ago, now nothing...Lakers are cutting ties :biggrin:


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

...


----------



## TLo (Dec 27, 2006)

LOL! This is too funny!


----------



## The Professional Fan (Nov 5, 2003)

Tasty


----------



## The Professional Fan (Nov 5, 2003)

_"Gossip site The Dirty claims to have once again uncovered some major dirt. The say that Vanessa Curry, a Laker Girl on the 20087-2008 squad, is rumored to have had an affair with Kobe Bryant. The Dirty says they have a “source” who has pictures of the two as well. News of this possible affair probably didn’t bode well with the powers that be at the Lakers organization. Ms. Vanessa Curry soon resigned as a Laker Girl. Vanessa’s link on the Laker Girl website is gone. Check it out here. The folks at the Lakers camp claim that Vanessa resigned from the squad on her own so that she could pursue a “hosting career”. Vanessa #1 (his wife) surely will not take news of this very well, or she may just get another freakin’ $4 million ring out of it…"_

http://sports.rightpundits.com/?p=733

Another pic of her if you click the link

lol


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

DaRizzle,
If you are going to quote me in your signature, at least post the entire quote!!

Lakers are and always will be #1 on the hate list of Trail Blazer fans.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Talkhard said:


> You might want to remove that link, B & B. It contains nudity and I'd hate to see you get suspended.


Done. I'd hate to get suspended. :lol:


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Well - I don't give a damn who or what Kobe sleeps with, as long as it's consensual. Sucks for the wife, but cheating on ones spouse is something that happens throughout the NBA and society in general and shouldn't affect ones job. I hate Kobe for many reasons, but this ain't one of them.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

Beer Boy, I didn't know you were a closet Laker fan!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

B_&_B said:


> DaRizzle,
> If you are going to quote me in your signature, at least post the entire quote!!
> 
> Lakers are and always will be #1 on the hate list of Trail Blazer fans.


I just chose which part I wanted...you did type those words :biggrin:


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> I just chose which part I wanted...you did type those words :biggrin:


He's got a point. You DID type those words.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

DaRizzle said:


> I just chose which part I wanted...you did type those words :biggrin:


sounds like you're looking to start a bad trend

STOMP


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

hello there.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

^sad


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

^fun


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Oden and Rudy next year?


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

submitted to TMZ. haha.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

lol...my Laker homies had to say hi to you guys. I know you guys still love me...


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

DaRizzle said:


> lol...my Laker homies had to say hi to you guys. I know you guys still love me...


Yes, but we all realize that you are secretly a Blazer fan and are planning on getting our logo tattooed across your chest.


----------



## RoyToy (May 25, 2007)

I'm sure he did it.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

What is the deal with posters--including mods--trolling?

It looks to me like posters--including mods--are making personal attacks on fanbases in direct conflict with the ToS of the site.

Kobe being a dirtbag doesn't have anything to do with him being a good player, and it has nothing to do with the LA fans. I don't understand why people need to make this all so personal.

Ed O.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Ed O said:


> What is the deal with posters--including mods--trolling?
> 
> It looks to me like posters--including mods--are making personal attacks on fanbases in direct conflict with the ToS of the site.
> 
> ...


*Ed is right, and I've removed a number of posts in this thread.

Talk about Kobe, not each other or team fan bases.*


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Mine was not one of them!!!(i think) Woo Hoo!:yay:

Oh wait...my "cold blooded" comment about BH's post...eh, close enough


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Hey people!*

*This is the last warning. DO NOT BAIT OTHER FAN BASES!*

*Any more of this and I will lock this thread.*


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

I joke around on here as much as anybody, but it is unfortunate that just because someone comes on here and is a Laker fan, alot of you guys just start blasting them and call names. There are probably other reasons to do it like he is 30 and plays video games and lives in his moms basement.........ironically, alot of you would have a lot in common with the aforementioned Laker fan. But to crack on them just because they root for LA? C'mon!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

^that is right HCP....You all should appreciate me ! :biggrin:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

For what it's worth, I was just kidding about us having to hear about it. The link that I posted...well, if you clicked it, you would see that it took you to YouTube where you have proceeded to get RickRoll'd. :biggrin:


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

group hug


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Great all this and now it IS being reported on Sportscenter. Havent seen the actual story but they mention Kobe and Laker girls while going to break...great


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

DaRizzle said:


> Great all this and now it IS being reported on Sportscenter. Havent seen the actual story but they mention Kobe and Laker girls while going to break...great


indeed.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

NateBishop has nothin' on me DOGG! I'm breakin' stories left and right!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

haha, false alarm. Talking about Sasha getting his stylish hairband from the leader(not actual cheerleader) of the Laker girls


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

You guys probably got your hopes up.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

I don't believe humans are meant to be monogamous. 

I just want bad laker press! disruption and an exit from the playoffs this year and forever!


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

also, athletes should be able to bang the cheerleaders. we do it in HS so why not the pros?


----------



## ucatchtrout (Feb 11, 2004)

Actually, cheerleaders should be escorts. Escorts available at all times to athletes other than Kbobo.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Its Kbobe, not Kbobo!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

It's good being a CM and being able to delete posts in other forums.

ucatchtrout, I had to delete your post since all the other posts were deleted for baiting. Nice try, though.


----------



## TLo (Dec 27, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> It's good being a CM and being able to delete posts in other forums.
> 
> ucatchtrout, I had to delete your post since all the other posts were deleted for baiting. Nice try, though.



Weak.


----------

